# A Letter For My Husband



## Nan

Love of My Life,

Six years ago today, we began dating. Three years later we were married. Through our trials and tribulations you changed yourself and have become the most desirable man I could possibly dream up. You have demonstrated chivalry, tact, devotion, love, strength, intelligence, discernment, and resilience even in the darkest of times when I hurt us the most and cut deep in your heart. You moved something in me and it drove me to strive to be the best person I could be as my past actions were destructive, careless, and selfish. I did not want those characteristics to define me especially not when I am and had been much more capable of being a well grounded, virtuous individual. For that I am in your debt and I will only build you up and encourage you in all your endeavors, strengthen our marriage and guard it with my life. This is not a debt that is ever paid off; for our marriage to work, I know I must do these things continuously and it is with great enthusiasm that I do.

You are my idol, my role model, my teacher. Among many other things, you value intelligence and education and in that I find a value in itself. You become discouraged when you feel you might fail or that you aren't completing a goal in a certain time frame. I know I have contributed to this feeling and for that, I owe you yet another apology. Our capabilities are different and balance each other in many ways. To hold you to the expectation of completing a goal within the same amount of time it took for me is unrealistic and foolish. You apply yourself in ways I couldn't begin to imagine I could succeed. The things you don't understand, you stick with them and learn until you do. Some have taken longer than others to master but Love, there is no doubt in my mind that you will. You have taught me so much in the ways of love, life, happiness, even politics. I love to learn from you. You are my best teacher, friend, and soul mate.

The respect I have for you grows daily. I look to you for guidance and direction. You lead, I will follow and although it is nice to think someday we will be equally yoked, I have no qualms stepping in your foot steps. They usually lead to good places. You are whole, you are complete, you do not need me to be happy. I know that you can have anything you want because when you want something, you work for it and you get it. It tortures me to think of not being the one you grow old with. This is one of many factors that pushes me to be do everything to be worthy of your love, your time, your devotion, and I pray once again, your trust. 

You are beautiful by every definition of the word. Inside and out you are radiant. Your strength is astounding and the way you express your love makes me feel euphoric to a point I cannot properly do it justice to explain. Physically, you attract me like a bug to a light. You are handsome, masculine, your voice is confident, smooth, and your eloquence only adds to your attractive demeanor. You are my confident and protector. You look out for me and my well being which gives me a great sense of pride to call myself yours. 

All of this is simply a small excerpt of what is in my heart. It may sound silly and disorganized with no intended purpose other than to open up and express why I have become completely and irreversibly infatuated with you. I never wish to part from you. 

My Love, you may never read this but if one day you do, please know, you must know, with every fiber within me, I love you, I love you, I love you. It is an unfortunate thing that a language cannot truly capture and convey the extent of my feelings and adoration for you but I hope in some small way, this gives you even the tiniest glimpse of how enamored I am by you. 

My heart is yours, please take it and keep it.

Your Wife


----------



## Stretch

Nan,

A beautiful letter that I am sure each of us wish we had written BUT, do not send this to your husband, you will drive him away.

Put it into an envelope and put it in a drawer. That letter is for you not for him. (I wrote many of those letters but never sent them because they were not going to change her mind.)

Just my opinion,
Stretch


----------



## Mtts

I'm Nan's husbad, and I approve this message.


----------



## Nan

Mtts said:


> I'm Nan's husbad, and I approve this message.


Aww, thanks, Love. I'm glad the sappiness yet genuine words of my letter didn't scare you away


----------



## EleGirl

Nan & Mtts...how long have the two of you been married?

The letter is beautiful. I hope you two always have this level of love between you.



.


----------



## Nan

EleGirl said:


> Nan & Mtts...how long have the two of you been married?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The letter is beautiful. I hope you two always have this level of love between you.
> 
> .



Thanks, we've been married for 3 years now.


----------



## StillSearching

As a BS of a woman that has never really been remorseful. I really love your letter to your H. It touched me.


----------



## x598

as a husband who also had his wife cheat on him, i have never received anything like this. in fact, i got a letter explaining to me what her needs are/were.:wtf:

i would think something like this would go a long way to healing deep wounds, if it is genuine.


----------



## punchlove

WOW!

MTTS, This is such a great start for you and NAN. In time your heart will heal and you will both be able to move forward from this in a positive way. We may go thru trials in our marriage but if your foundation is strong it does not matter what happen. Truth is we cannot live with out our spouses. I wish you both the best.


----------

